# Mexico fishing trip... Video



## BMCBryce (Sep 6, 2012)

I hesitate to post this on here because I am not sure how many might be interested, but I know that I enjoy reading about fishing adventures from all over, not just here locally.

I went down for a week of Yellowtail fishing. It was awesome. We caught one metric shizzy ton of fish. There were no be-headings and we all managed to make it back through the boarder ok. Although Jake did get some stitches because of a slice from the fillet knife.

Another great trip in the books. I was able to bring back over 300 lbs of fish. This type of trip is very affordable and is so much fun. Yellowtail pull about as hard as any fish out there and taste fantastic. Here is a link to the video...(which can only be viewed on a desk/laptop for some reason)

Enjoy,
Bryce


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Wont play


----------



## BMCBryce (Sep 6, 2012)

It is not viewable from a mobile device. It has to do with YouTube's music copyright policies, I think. You have to watch it from a desktop. Sorry.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Sweet! Thanks for sharing


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Ill have to try it when I get to a computer. The photo looks cool


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

You say it is affordable. What price range? Also, what was the average size of fish caught, and what was the biggest?


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

That is exactly what I have been looking for to cross off my bucket list. PM sent


----------



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

Were you right off of San Pedro Island in parts of the video?


----------



## Fly22 (Sep 16, 2007)

When you say affordable how much are you saying?


----------



## BMCBryce (Sep 6, 2012)

This trip cost each of us (6 guys) around $450. We have been going down for years and have gotten it down to a very cost-effective fishing adventure. If you have a boat and are willing to pull it down, you can keep the costs very low. Since the fish are all mostly in a few general areas, you don't spend a ton on gas searching for them. Most of the time, we set up in the right drift and pass over the schools and hook up with the engines turned off. After we fight/land the fish, we pick up and reset up current/wind and do it again... all day.

Cost breakdown looks something like this...
Truck fuel 1500
Boat fuel 200
Condo 100 x 5
Food/drink 500
Tolls/slip fees 100 

There are ways of cutting costs even more. We stay in a comfortable (not luxurious) condo, that is right on the marina. It makes sense as we really only end up sleeping there at night. All other hours of the day, find us on the water catching fish.

There are also several charter companies that I can recommend, as they are friends of mine and are very good at taking the headache out of this type of thing and will put you on fish year round.

The biggest fish of the trip for us was a 35 lber and the next biggest was 33. I would estimate the overall average fish weight for the trip to have been at 22-25 lbs. They are such powerful fish that even a small one will give you a battle. Be prepared to lose a bunch of jigs and re-tie your line multiple times. 

Bryce


----------



## BMCBryce (Sep 6, 2012)

Road Runner said:


> Were you right off of San Pedro Island in parts of the video?


Yes, we fished San Pedro island every day.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------

